

Teaching children to program by JavaScript examples - bokchoi
http://davidbau.com/archives/2010/05/01/computer_club.html

======
bokchoi
It is interesting to compare the teaching technique to the recently posted Zed
Shaw Python book. The examples "start at the end" and begin using objects and
jQuery right away rather than building up from the nuts and bolts of numbers,
functions, and syntax. Since it is JavaScript running in the browser, it is
nicely interactive.

It's not complete yet, but you can see other examples still to be added:

[http://davidbau.com/archives/2010/04/12/tutorial_maze_maker....](http://davidbau.com/archives/2010/04/12/tutorial_maze_maker.html)
[http://davidbau.com/archives/2010/04/17/tutorial_cannon_game...](http://davidbau.com/archives/2010/04/17/tutorial_cannon_game.html)

